# Lasermax for 642 no hammer NIB



## crankshop1000 (Aug 1, 2007)

I have for sale,a brand new set of Lasermax grips to fit a S&W 642 no hammer.Lasermax features a choice of pulse or steady beam and dual activation switches. Auto off after 20 minutes.New in box never opened,complete. $150 plus shipping. 810-533-8739 Chuck.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Wrong place. Down at the bottom of the main page, you'll find "Classifieds." You'll have better luck selling stuff there.


----------

